# Muscle Chuck availability



## Mdawson (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi All

Just a heads up in case someone else has noticed an issue.

I've been thinking about getting a Muscle Chuck for my Makita 3612 but the Muscle Chuck website has been saying out of stock for some weeks.

I emailed them this morning (6pm their time) and got a very prompt reply, 2 hours later!! copied below.


Hi Mark, a short time ago we had 2 of our production machines go down. This caused us to get way behind, however the Type 4 is being produced now and should be ready in about 3 weeks. I appreciate your patience and apologize for the delay. 
Regards, John​

Mark


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The Makita 3612 is a great router only beaten by the 3612C, variable speed version and a MUSCLECHUCK compliments both perfectly.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

John is definitely on top of his business and is always open to questions and to be of assistance.


----------

